# Failed IVF x 2 Now FET HELP!



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi,

Just got another BFN and feel so desperate has anyone had BFN's at IVF and gone on to have a BFP with a FET. My embryo's look good but they just don't seem to implant. Have had NK cells test and was normal. Took aspirin and pred this time. 

Thanks 

Mickle


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Mickle

So sorry to hear about the BFN sweetheart, it's just gutwrenching I know. My heart goes out to you 
I haven't had a success with FET BUT there are lots of girls on here who have had unsuccessful IVF and then gone on to have successful FET - so dont lose hope. You will be feeling really down right now and negative, but I am sure you will be able to pull yourself round and get that positivity back ready for your FET      

Wishing you lots of luck and 

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm sorry to hear of your bfn.

We too had a bfn with our first ivf...we then went on to have 2 x fet and the 1st was a definite chemical pg and the 2nd was an inconclusive chemical pg due to me also have hcg injections during 2ww but consultant believes, because of other symptoms during 2ww and after, that it was another early mc.  So, it appears that our fets were more successful than the ivf, although sadly not successful enough to stay...All our embies were grade 1, 4 cell...2 put back 1st ivf, 2 put back 1st fet (with one embie gaining extra cell between thaw & transfer so 5 cell) and then last fet was single embie transfer as one little frostie didn't make it.

For our first ivf I was on clexane & baby aspirin for blood clotting disorders but then for both the fets he also added in prednisolone because of raised nk cells...I'd also been having acupuncture on/off for 18mths although I didn't throughout the fresh ivf...but I did start up again all through both fets so not sure if it was the extra medications, the acupuncture or a combination of both but as I say, with both fets implantation did start, just didn't stick 

I've moved this post to the FET board as hopefully some of the ladies on there will be able to provide some positive stories...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Mikle

So sorry to hear about your BFNs with IVF.  

I also had a BFN with my 1st IVF cycle and had x5 frosties.  I had a natural FET in Decemeber and im pleased to tell you that I got a BFP with it.  There is no explanation why fresh IVF didnt work and natural FET did.  Take care and I hope that my experience gives you hope that it will happen for you too.

Take care and sending you good luck

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi mickle
We have a positive FET story on the bedroom next to me! Sorry havent got long to type but thought you may want to read all the positive stories on this link - mine is amongst them and there are lots more - lots of luck and it definately can work even when fresh didnt!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69343.0

Clare
xx


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi FF

Thank you all for taking time to reply, I feel humbled.

Tracey, I hope you don't have to wait too long for your next treatment and off course you get your BFP.

Natasha, thanks for moving me here. I have also been having acupuncture to help matters. I hope you get your BFP in 2007.

Sanjo, congratulations on your BFP and I am wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy. 

Clare, Congratulations on the birth of Finley and I had a look at the link and starting to feel things are not so hopeless..

Love 

Mickle


----------

